# Am I eligible for HB1 visa?????



## hb1for09 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi,
I am living in India and would like to get a HB1 visa for this year.But I am not sure if I would qualify.
I have a Bachelor of Commerce degree(3years) and in April/May I will complete my MA in International Relations.(2 years)
Am I eligible????? Will I be able to find a sponsor company????
Any advice/comments would be useful.THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

The USCIS page here How Do I Apply For Immigrant Status Based On Employment? gives you the information about employment categories for employment-based visas.

As far as predicting whether or not you will be able to find a job in the US, that's pretty hard to tell. The current economic situation makes job hunting more difficult for everyone, and given the hoops an employer has to go through to hire a foreigner you will be at a disadvantage if pitted against local candidates for the same job.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

